
Ask HN: How did you find your lawyer? - barbanegra
Was it a friend&#x27;s recommendation? A good yelp review? Their website? What made you choose?
======
leahey
Lawyer here. Your best bet is a friend's recommendation, backed up with at
least there not being anything negative about them in terms of reviews online.
Not every one of us pushes for positive reviews from clients, though, and for
the most part you have to to get one, so don't make not having any reviews a
dealbreaker. Also make sure they haven't been sanctioned, you can search your
state's disciplinary records -- its all public.

If its for an issue that is niche, you should see if they have published in
the area in question. Gives you a decent indication of their standing in that
field.

------
one2know
Call your states bar association for a referral. Probably no one will want to
help you unless it is criminal defense, in which case you have no choice
except pay what they want. In civil stuff no one will help you unless it is
open and shut payout for six figures. Probably better and cheaper to just get
a law degree if you frequently need a lawyer.

------
aaron695
Do you mean for your start up?

Or do you mean any type of lawyer, because you are looking for business ideas?

------
codegeek
What kind of lawyer ?

